# Echos 93307 93320 93325



## angela1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the correct answer?  What I understood in the 2009 CPT book was we are no longer allowed to bill for 93320 and 93325 When billing for an Echo.  Is this correct or is 93306 the subsitute and we can bill all three codes?  Very curious on what the answer to this is


----------



## Cjcatty (Jan 13, 2009)

*echos*

For 2009 the new code for complete echo is 93306, when billing stress echo you would use 93016, 93350, 93320, and 93325. 
Thanks
Cathy-Bay City Chapters:


----------



## heatheralayna (Jan 14, 2009)

*93018?*



Cjcatty said:


> For 2009 the new code for complete echo is 93306, when billing stress echo you would use 93016, 93350, 93320, and 93325.
> Thanks
> Cathy-Bay City Chapters:



what about 93018?  Bill that as well?


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, in a hospital setting you would also bill 93018.  

See this post (hope link works) which gives you a good synopsis.  https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=12171


----------



## gbrunow (Jan 23, 2009)

*Another thing to consider regarding 2009 echoes*

I agree for 2009, a complete echo *without* spectral or color flow should be billed as 93307.

If your provider is performing a complete echo with spectral and color flow they should be billing 93306. The new code 93306 has both the professional and technical component.


----------



## kmorrow (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm seeing a recommendation in the CSI Navigator for Comprehensive Cardiology 2009 edition for a "stress echocardiogram w/treadmill stress test, performed in hospital OP.  One provider performing both the echo and the stress test, including spectral and color flow Doppler" as 93351-26, 93320-26, and 93325-26. 
93016 and 93018 are recommended when a separate provider manages the stress test.
Can you help me understand how the original question would warrant the 93016 and 93018 in addition to the 933xx series with one provider?
thanks.


----------



## Lisa Schwaesdall (Jan 23, 2009)

93351 is for physician office only. This code has a CMS PC/TC indicator of "4" meaning it is the global/complete component including physician and technical components combined.

The physician billing for Out-pt hospital would be 93350-26, 93016, 93018 and +93352 if contrast included. 

Re: the initial question of how to bill a complete echo w/spectral and CFI, you would bill: 93306.  In 2009, 93306 is replacing the coding combination 93307, 93320 & 93325. Any other variations would be billed listing the codes separately. i.e. Complete TTE w/spectral & no CFI...93307, 93320.


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 23, 2009)

*stress echocardiogram*

How would you bill a 2009 stress echocardiogram in the office; we split bill our charges. Our cardiology dept bills for the professional portion, and radiology dept bills for the the techical portion.  Because we are part of a medical corporation, this is how were were instructed to bill. In 2008 if the stress echo was done in our office we bill with the following codes: 93015, 93350-26 93320-26 93325-26. Our radiology/imaging dept would bill 93350-TC  93320-TC 93325-TC.. Any suggestions on which 2009 codes to use if we have to split bill the stress echocardiogram?

Thank you 

Dolores


----------



## sagar_supercool (Jan 24, 2009)

*codes for stress echocardiogram*

codes for the stress echocardiogram are 
93015 
93350


----------



## jpitzer (Apr 16, 2009)

*stress echo hospital*

When I bill a Stress Echo for a hospital panel reading I bill 93016,93018,93320-26,93325-26 and 93350-26.  Insurance compainies are wanting to bundle the 93320-26 and 93325-26 together and nor pay on the 93325-26.  Has anyone else have this problem and or has an answer


----------

